# Ten metal riffs everyone should know?



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, so lately I find myself listening to rather a lot of metal, and when you get right down to it I'm essentially a metal guitarist, I suppse, who happens to dabble heavily in tripped-out ambient blues a lot, too. 

But the thing is, if you put a gun to my head and said, "play a metal song," I could do like two riffs tops - I don't really know THAT much metal, off the top of my head "Enter Sandman" and Pantera's "I'm Broken," and some of Opeth's "Blackwater Park" (I'm working on the interlude right now as a fingerstyle study) is all that's coming to mind. So, I thought I'd enlist you guys. 

What are a few riffs that every metal guitarist should know? Not necessarily the hardest, most extreme, coolest, most technical or most anything, really, just a handful of riffs that really define the genre. I'm looking to put a top ten list together for my own reference purposes, but don't feel like you have to suggest ten - in fact, culling a "top ten" out of the posts here will probably be easier if you only post a couple. Thanks!

-D


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

If you ask me to play some metal riffs, I can play quite a few early Metallica songs such as "Master Of Puppets", "Seek And Destroy", "Battery", "Ride The Lightning", etc. (I'd vote for "Master Of Puppets" as the metal choice out of those). I also can play quite a few Sevendust, Unearth, X Japan, and such riffs... Other than that... Well, I can play lots of Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, and ACDC (not technically metal, but played by a lot of metal dudes)...

I vote for:
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Black Sabbath - War Pigs (maybe Fairies Wear Boots too...)


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

Slayer - Raining BLood, South Of Heaven
Black Sabbath - Heaven And Hell
Metallica - Harvester of Sorrow, Creeping Death 
Kreator - Riot Of Violence, Coma Of Souls, Extreme Aggression
Megadeth - Tornado Of Souls, Holy Wars


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pantera: Walk. Simply THE best metal riff ever.
Iron Maiden: 2 Minutes to Midnight
Slayer: Reign in Blood
Fear Factory: Demanufacture.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

I Find Pantera's "Mouth For War" To have more essential of a riff \m/
oh, one more. To take advantage of that B String - Carcass - Corporeal Jigsore Quandry.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2005)

"Master of Puppets" intro
"Raining Blood"


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Slayer - Raining BLood, South Of Heaven
> Megadeth - Tornado Of Souls, Holy Wars



I _REALLY_ should learn how to play these songs (especially since I was rocking to both "Raining Blood" and "Holy Wars" earlier today).


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

The solo in Tornado of souls is a bitch to learn but it rules \m/


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> The solo in Tornado of souls is a bitch to learn but it rules \m/



I learned the solo for "Scars" by X Japan, which wasn't that hard to figure out, but it rules 

One of these days I might try my hand at the solo for Tornado of Souls, but not anytime soon. I love that song so much, but I should learn Holy Wars first (since I like Holy Wars even more).


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

THe best part is that 2 string arpeggio part towards the end of the solo (In Tornado) God, i wish i thought of that.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> THe best part is that 2 string arpeggio part towards the end of the solo (In Tornado) God, i wish i thought of that.



Listening to music on my iPod right now and I just listening to "Tornado of Souls." You're so right about that arpeggio near the end of the solo. The whole solo is pretty awesome (well, the whole song is awesome).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> To take advantage of that B String - Carcass - Corporeal Jigsore Quandry.


Hell yeah!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2005)

Carcass - Heartwork
Iced Earth - Path I Choose
Iced Earth - Travel in Stygian
Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 7, 2005)

Meshuggah - Cadaverous Mastication
Meshuggah - Sane


----------



## jakeskylyr (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with Master Of Puppets. Some of mine will "stretch the boundaries" of "metal", but riff-wise here is a chronological list of what I consider essentials:

Deep Purple - Highway Star
Queen - Stone Cold Crazy
Ozzy - Bark At The Moon
Living Colour - Cult Of Personality
Megadeth - Holy Wars
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Queensryche - Empire
King's X - The World Around Me (Drop D)
Dream Theater - Caught In A Web (7 string)
Symphony X - Sea Of Lies (1 step down)

 

I wanted to give you 10. Let the flaming begin...


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

"Caught in a Web" is one of my favorite DT songs, but as cool as that is, it's really the keyboard line in the intro that makes that one, the guitar part is fairly rudimentary. 

Roland, as much as Mesh kicks ass, I'd hardly call anything by them a "metal riff every guitarist should know," lol. They're pretty out there. 

Thanks, though, you guys rock!


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

jakeskylyr said:


> Queen - Stone Cold Crazy
> Ozzy - Bark At The Moon
> Living Colour - Cult Of Personality
> Megadeth - Holy Wars



Agreed...

Even though I don't know how to play any of those (I used to know how to play "Bark At The Moon", because I played a bit of Ozzy and Black Sabbath in a cover band I used to be in. My favorite Ozzy song to play was "No More Tears")


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, Drew, that depends on whether we're talking famous riffs or riffs that capture metal. Sure, Meshuggah aren't by standards famous, but those riffs I just mentioned - *that's* metal.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Nov 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> "Caught in a Web" is one of my favorite DT songs, but as cool as that is, it's really the keyboard line in the intro that makes that one, the guitar part is fairly rudimentary. :


Actually, I think it's the chord "movement" over the root in the verses and the use of power chords with drone open strings in the chorus that make it essential to me. At least those 2 things influenced me a lot as far as riffing. The main riff is cool but not the riff I would consider "essential". 

(With that in mind, Scarred at 2:09 is an awesome "main" riff.  )


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2005)

jakeskylyr said:


> (With that in mind, Scarred at 2:09 is an awesome "main" riff.  )



There isn't *anything* about "Scarred" that isn't awesome...


----------



## jakeskylyr (Nov 7, 2005)

Agreed 200%


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

How about some Morbid Angel? 

No really, I grew up listening to the old metal bands from Maiden, Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Megadeth, Flotsam & Jetsam to death metal bands like Obituary, Suffocation, Morbid Angel, etc. That was enough metal to influence me.


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Well, Drew, that depends on whether we're talking famous riffs or riffs that capture metal. Sure, Meshuggah aren't by standards famous, but those riffs I just mentioned - *that's* metal.



Oh, no, it's nothing like that (although when you get right down to it theyre not even that obscure - I think they had a trck on one episode of the Ozzbourns, and they've done Ozzfest a number of times). It's just, they're metal, but they do it in a way that's VERY different from almost all other metal bands I could name. They use reasonably complicated time signatures and phenominally complex syncopations and polyrhythms across those time signatures, and their songs build not by melodic movement but rather rhythmic interplay - in a sense, their guitars are another percussion instrument. 

They're a phenominally inspiring band, but learning their material doesn't teach you about the genre as a whole in the same way Megadeth does. In a sense, I guess I'm looking for a collection of riffs that span the roots of the genre, rather than the extreme outer edge to which it's been taken. Does this make sense? 

-D


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

Shawn said:


> How about some Morbid Angel?



you've got this way of using that icon like you're embarrassed to be saying whatever it is you're saying, and you're making fun of yourself for it. Dude, it's ok to have an opinion...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

Shawn said:


> How about some Morbid Angel?
> 
> No really, I grew up listening to the old metal bands from Maiden, Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Megadeth, Flotsam & Jetsam to death metal bands like Obituary, Suffocation, Morbid Angel, etc. That was enough metal to influence me.



Morbid Angel fucking rules, but i wasnt sure if i should put it on there, cause i dunno if thats drew's thing. THat said, the ESSENTIAL Morbid Angel Riffs:

Maze Of Torment, Visions from The Dark Side, Fall From Grace, Angel of Disease, God Of Emptiness, World Of Shit(The Promised Land), Domination,etc.

BTW, Drew, check out the power tab on ptabs website for Morbid Angel's "Desolate ways", a very cool acoustic song written by the bands old guitar player.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 7, 2005)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Carcass - Heartwork
> 
> Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

Phobophile IS pretty metal. \m/


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2005)

Metallica - Seek and Destroy, Creeping Death, Orion, Harvester of Sorrow, Dyer's Eve

i myself am currently trying to learn some Iron Maiden tunes, particularly the ones off Powerslave.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

Leon said:


> Metallica - Seek and Destroy



An absolute must, in my opinion. That is probably the one Metallica song I can play backwards and forwards from beginning to end. One of the first things I did when I got my seven was transcribing "Seek And Destroy" down one string to see what it'd sound like (didn't sound as cool as the original, but it was a cool test).

I also would agree that Meshuggah is not an "essential" (riff or anything) that "every metal guitarist should know." Nothing against Meshuggah. Megadeth, Anthrax, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Slayer, Black Sabbath, etc. fit more into the "essential" classic metal genre. Whereas Meshuggah is, like Drew said, on the outer edges of metal, doing their own bizarre stuff with time signatures ("math rock" or whatever).


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2005)

How has this thread gone three pages without someone mentioning "Caught in a Mosh" by Anthrax?


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, you guys make a point. Still, as Drew put it, if someone would put a gun to my head and say "play a metal riff", I'd play Meshuggah.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2005)

Caught In A Mosh \m/
But even Better - EFILNICKUFESIN(NFL)!


----------



## Regor (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, my whole guitar 'career', if you will, has been based off learning songs I love. So basically, I can play almost entire catalogs for every band I like. (Seriously, I dunno why but I can pick up songs like crazy and remember them for the most part too). If someone said play some Metallica, I'd just say "Pick an album", same for pretty much Ozzy, Megadeth, Fear Factory, Iced Earth, etc. (I'm not listing all my fav bands).

But if I were trying to impress people with song 'clips' to make people think I know entire songs (Which is really easy to do to make people think you know more than you do), if it were someone who wasn't a hardcore metalhead, but your average hard rock radio station listener, here's my top ten list:

1. Metallica - Enter Sandman
2. Ozzy - Crazy Train
3. Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills or Number of the Beast
4. Slayer - Raining Blood
5. Sabbath - Iron Man
6. Megadeth - Holy Wars/Hangar 18/Peace Sells/Symphony of Destruction (pick one)
7. Judas Priest - Breaking The Law
8. Pantera - CFH or Walk


... damn I got stuck at 8.


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2005)

ahh yes, Pantera's Cowboys From Hell is great riffage too


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pantera-Five Minutes Alone
Iron Maiden-The Trooper
Metallica-Where Ever I May Roam


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2005)

Regor said:


> here's my top ten list:
> 
> 1. Metallica - Enter Sandman
> 2. Ozzy - Crazy Train
> ...



This is real good, Rog. I'll add/change...

#1. As mentioned- add 'Seek and Destroy'
#2. Add 'No More Tears'
#3. Add 'Wasted Years' riff.
#5. Add 'War Pigs'... _maybe_ NIB
#7. Change to 'You've Got Another Thing Coming'
#8. Add '5 Minutes Alone.' Heavy, and easy.

Add #9. White Zombie, 'Thunderkiss '65'
Add #10. DT, 'Lie'


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Morbid Angel fucking rules, but i wasnt sure if i should put it on there, cause i dunno if thats drew's thing. THat said, the ESSENTIAL Morbid Angel Riffs:
> 
> Maze Of Torment, Visions from The Dark Side, Fall From Grace, Angel of Disease, God Of Emptiness, World Of Shit(The Promised Land), Domination,etc.


Yeah, I didn't think Morbid Angel was Drew's thing either. I guess that would explain the rolling eyes I posted earlier.

God Of Emptiness is probably my favorite riff out of all of those^ .


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Caught In A Mosh \m/
> But even Better - EFILNICKUFESIN(NFL)!


 Also - Anthrax's Madhouse off Spreading The Disease.


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, never heard any MA, but you never know, I wouldn't have expected Opeth to be my thing either, a year ago...  

Anyway, this is just in general, not specifically me, lol.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 7, 2005)

jakeskylyr said:


> I agree with Master Of Puppets. Some of mine will "stretch the boundaries" of "metal", but riff-wise here is a chronological list of what I consider essentials:
> 
> Deep Purple - Highway Star
> Queen - Stone Cold Crazy
> ...


Lose King's x and queen, and my list would be the same..


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This is real good, Rog. I'll add/change...
> 
> #3. Add 'Wasted Years' riff.



 The first thing I ever learned to play.


----------



## wolfsd (Nov 7, 2005)

Carcass - Impropagation
Cannibal Corpse - Gallery of Suicide
Morbid Angel - God Of Emptiness
Ra - Do You Call My Name
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Slayer - Seven Faces
Kataklysm - Slither
Coroner - Shadow Of A Lost Dream
Hannover Fiste - Dead Calm 
Hannover Fiste - Dead Shall Walk

steve


----------



## Shannon (Nov 7, 2005)

I was all ready to post up on this thread, but I'd just be repeating what 99% of you already said. Great calls by all.

 *METAL!*


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 7, 2005)

How bout when Petrucci chunks on the open D during Home?

Chunk CHA! Chunk chunk chunck CHA!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

I thought of some more albums that have great metals riffs-
Metallica-Ride The Lightning, Master, etc
Anthrax-Speading The Disease, Among The Living, P.O.T, etc. Scott Ian is the riff master.
Megadeth-Rust In Peace (love Marty Friedman's guitar work)
Pantera-Vulgar Display Of Power and of course CFH
Exodus-Fabulous Disaster, Impact Is Imminent. These guys can shred.
Death Angel-Act III
Sacred Reich-American Way
Overkill-Years Of Decay
Testament-New World Order, Practice What You Preach
Dio-Dream Evil, Holy Diver, etc.
someone already mention Slayer's Reign In Blood
Flotsam & Jetsam's No Place For Disgrace 
Iron Maiden-Somewhere In Time (Deja Vu!), all Maiden is good except with Blaze Bailey or whatever his name is
Sepultura-Chaos A.D., Arise and Beneath The Remains
Obituary-Cause Of Death (any album with James Murphy as well)
All Morbid Angel.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 7, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I was all ready to post up on this thread, but I'd just be repeating what 99% of you already said.



OK I recant this statement. There's no way I'm reading this entire thread, but in case this CD wasn't mentioned, you have to check it out. Nothing but one classic metal riff after another. BEHOLD! I give you...

STORMTROOPERS OF DEATH (S.O.D.)
"Speak English Or Die!"






That is all.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

Shannon said:


> OK I recant this statement. There's no way I'm reading this entire thread, but in case this CD wasn't mentioned, you have to check it out. Nothing but one classic metal riff after another. BEHOLD! I give you...
> 
> STORMTROOPERS OF DEATH (S.O.D.)
> "Speak English Or Die!"
> ...


 I totally forgot all about S.O.D.! No shit. good call, Shannon. Great album. 

Also Nuclear Assault - Survive.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 7, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Also Nuclear Assault - Survive.



...or how about "The Plague", "Game Over" and "Handle with Care"? 
_HANG THE POPE!_   

I had the opportunity to see NA last month, but then they didn't even show up for the gig. Weak.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2005)

Shannon said:


> ...or how about "The Plague", "Game Over" and "Handle with Care"?
> _HANG THE POPE!_
> 
> I had the opportunity to see NA last month, but then they didn't even show up for the gig. Weak.


Game Over and Handle With Care are good too. I might of heard "The Plague" Im not sure on that one. Im pretty sure I have..just don't remember it.

I saw Nuclear Assault back in 1992 and Bassist Dan Lilker was so shitfaced on stage, he nearly knocked over his whole entire rig.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2005)

Those SOD guy(s) got pretty brutally rascist and shit with MOD. It was sorta funny at times.... ('Spandex Enormity' comes to mind. "She's so sweet, when she's yankin' on my meat (SPANDEX! SPADNEX!) Then she yells it's trick or treat (SPANDEX! SPANDEX!) It's too late, she asks me for a date, before I'd fuck I'd rather masturbate..." AIDS they termed anally inflicted death sentence, which, has a certain dark humor I guess, but is really rather sickening in context. I dunno about those guys...

I think SOD was a little better. But man, MOD was brutal hate-rock for sure. I think the dudes from SOD made MOD. At least one or two... it's been so many years since I heard the story. My cousin had the MOD CD back in the day. I remember people talking about how SOD had broken up.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 8, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Those SOD guy(s) got pretty brutally rascist and shit with MOD. It was sorta funny at times.... ('Spandex Enormity' comes to mind. "She's so sweet, when she's yankin' on my meat (SPANDEX! SPADNEX!) Then she yells it's trick or treat (SPANDEX! SPANDEX!) It's too late, she asks me for a date, before I'd fuck I'd rather masturbate..." AIDS they termed anally inflicted death sentence, which, has a certain dark humor I guess, but is really rather sickening in context. I dunno about those guys...
> 
> I think SOD was a little better. But man, MOD was brutal hate-rock for sure. I think the dudes from SOD made MOD. At least one or two... it's been so many years since I heard the story. My cousin had the MOD CD back in the day. I remember people talking about how SOD had broken up.



Dude, the whole thing was a joke. SOD was created out of this super fascist comic character Scott Ian use to draw called Sargeant D (the guy on the CD cover). SOD was a JOKE band formed around this character and the things he would say. Most got the joke, others didn't. Hell, Scott Ian is Jewish after all! MOD was much the same way. If you recall, Anthrax also had a funny sense of humor. It was all in fun & not to be taken seriously. SOD recorded & mixed their debut CD in 3 days. They never thought it'd go anywhere. Now, 19 years later, it's sold over 1 million copies. Regardless of whether you got the joke or not....you can't deny that damn near every riff on that CD are considered metal classics.

And yes, SOD had a HUGE falling out with Bill Milano & they disbanded for good last year. There website has been off line for over 6 months now. How unfortunate.

Billy Milano is from MOD & they were around long before SOD. SOD was comprised of Billy, Scott and Charlie of Anthrax, and ex-Anthrax bassist Dan Lilker from Nuclear Assault, Brutal Truth & tons of other metal projects.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2005)

'Bubble Boat', 'Spandex Enormity', 'Confusion/You're X'ed'- funny as shit. 
'Aren't You Hungry', about starving Ethiopians. 'Imported Society', 'A.I.D.S.'- ignorant bullshit, even if somewhat comically presented. I don't hate them, but overall, found some stuff amusing, some stuff disgusting.

I wasn't talking about SOD in particular, whom I don't know too much about. I was making a point about MOD.

Any rate, back to guitar riffs


----------



## KillMAH (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll have to add one that I feel is the riff that started everything...

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath

I know it's been said before by others, but I think we need to thank Iommi for pioneering metal as we know it today.

Other riffs of note:

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Paranoid (even though I can't stand that song anymore)
and especially Supernaut


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave
Megadeth - Go to Hell (somewhat obscure, but a damn fine melodic riff)
Testament - Low (actually, pretty much everything on the Low album has great riffs, but Low is my favourite)


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 8, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Iron Man
White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65
Metallica - Seek and Destroy
Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction
Iron Maiden - Wicker Man


----------



## Defrost (Nov 8, 2005)

Hatesphere - Insanity Arise (covering with my band)
Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ (from the best metal band ever IMHO)
Textures - Young Man (great polyrithmic metal from The Netherlands. Check it out!)
Fear Factory - Securiton (from the Dino-era)
Cannibal Corpse - Post Mortal Ejaculation (i love U.S. Death metal)

Tried some Necrophagist song a while ago, but i guess i have to practice a another couple of years before trying again!


----------



## Vince (Nov 8, 2005)

Anything by Nirvana, Hole, or the Black Crowes.

Oh, and my favorite metal riff, made famous by Limp Bizkit, Sevendust, Korn, and every other band that hit in or around 1997:

E|-------------------------------------
B|-------------------------------------
G|-------------------------------------
D|-------------------------------------
A|-------------------------------------
E|-------------------------------------
A|--0--2---0-2-------0-2-----0-2------


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Anything by Nirvana, Hole, or the Black Crowes.
> 
> Oh, and my favorite metal riff, made famous by Limp Bizkit, Sevendust, Korn, and every other band that hit in or around 1997:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Coal Chamber lick as well. ^ That is loco...if you add 2-3 after the last 0-2......lol.

I just remembered-

King Diamond's Them, Conspiracy, Abigail, etc.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

Dude,_ I _ write riffs like that.  

-D

(edit, which is kinda why I started this, lol, I want to expand my vocabulary a bit)


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Dude,_ I _ write riffs like that.
> 
> -D
> 
> (edit, which is kinda why I started this, lol, I want to expand my vocabulary a bit)


Actually I just wrote a song a couple weeks ago that incorporates that style lick. Must be the Sevendust influence. Hey, If it's fun to play which I think those style riffs are, do it. 

What I have been doing is adding some harmonic minor stuff into those style riffs just to give it more spice.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Anything by Nirvana, Hole, or the Black Crowes.
> 
> Oh, and my favorite metal riff, made famous by Limp Bizkit, Sevendust, Korn, and every other band that hit in or around 1997:
> 
> ...



You suck, Vince.  Sevendust is one of my top 5 favorite bands.  You can't deny the talent. And you can't put them in the same category as Limp Bizkit and Korn. And, if it was Sevendust, it'd be in B, since they play sixes in drop B and always have.

But, yes, I have written some riffs kind of like that, although they develop more on the other strings and have lots of several parts


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

Tool does a lot of stuff like that, too, and Tool is one of the most interesting contemporary groups out there, IMO. Just, they're in drop-D, and are more likely to do that in 15/8 time than 4/4.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 9, 2005)

Ooh, another one to add:
That riff from Piece of Time By Atheist, at around 1:54. God that riff rules. 
BTW, Drew, you're all into that weird time signature-y stuff, get Unquestionable Presence by Atheist ;p


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Tool does a lot of stuff like that, too, and Tool is one of the most interesting contemporary groups out there, IMO. Just, they're in drop-D, and are more likely to do that in 15/8 time than 4/4.



Sadly, Tool live is only fun for really hardcore Tool fans, imho. The last two times I've seen them, it was 3 or 4 songs wrapped in 2 hours of weird noise.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2005)

Shawn said:


> King Diamond's Them, Conspiracy, Abigail, etc.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

Chris said:


> Sadly, Tool live is only fun for really hardcore Tool fans, imho. The last two times I've seen them, it was 3 or 4 songs wrapped in 2 hours of weird noise.



Really? Strange... Tool is one of the two or three bands where I could be gigging playing Tool covers all night and be perfectly happy with that.  

Eh, I've never seen them, I'll definitely go anyway next time they're in the area.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> BTW, Drew, you're all into *that weird time signature-y stuff*



Some of us call it "prog," man...  Duly noted, though, I'll give it a listen. As long as it still holds onto a sense of groove, I'm there.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Some of us call it "prog," man...  Duly noted, though, I'll give it a listen. As long as it still holds onto a sense of groove, I'm there.


Opeth seems to do a good job of incorporating neat odd-time stuff, while retaining a good 'groove.'

As an aside, ever try headbanging to Meshuggah?


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

Dude. That's just sadistic.  

Actually, the drums are generally pretty straight, just good luck following the guitars, lol.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Dude. That's just sadistic.
> 
> Actually, the drums are generally pretty straight, just good luck following the guitars, lol.


Yeah. Drums tend to be 4/4-ish. But the guitars... yeesh!

We've tried to mosh to Mesh for fun at our studio at times


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Some of us call it "prog," man...  Duly noted, though, I'll give it a listen. As long as it still holds onto a sense of groove, I'm there.



Check out the songs "Unquestionable Presence" & "Retribution" off of Aforementioned album, for maximum listening enjoyment.


----------



## Vince (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Dude,_ I _ write riffs like that.



WES BRO7AND R0X0RZ, OMG!!!!1111111~~~~~~


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

You know, ironically a local rock radio station did a call-in interview with Fred Durst during their morning talk show (Chris and other Bostonites, WAAF). He's a surprisingly whiney guy, lol. 

Gotta give him credit for one thing, though - they kept pressing him for stories about celebrities he'd nailed, and he politely refused. Fairly classy of him, although I'm not sure how much of that was because of the Britney thing.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Reign in Blood yet, an absolute must-have


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Naren said:


> You suck, Vince.  Sevendust is one of my top 5 favorite bands.  You can't deny the talent. And you can't put them in the same category as Limp Bizkit and Korn. And, if it was Sevendust, it'd be in B, since they play sixes in drop B and always have.
> 
> But, yes, I have written some riffs kind of like that, although they develop more on the other strings and have lots of several parts


Dont forget, Naren, Trust off Animosity is in Bb.


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> Really? Strange... Tool is one of the two or three bands where I could be gigging playing Tool covers all night and be perfectly happy with that.


i always wanted to start a Tool / Pink Floyd cover band. our name, of course, would have been The Pink Tools


----------



## Regor (Nov 10, 2005)

7slinger said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Reign in Blood yet, an absolute must-have



Dude, did you even read the thread? It's mentioned 4 times... and BTW, the song is called Raining Blood. The album is Reign In Blood.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 10, 2005)

ya I read the thread, pardon my Jagermeister


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 10, 2005)

After listening to "The Greater of Two Evils" I have to add Anthrax - Deathrider.

Also, I haven't noticed any Machine Head mentioned. So:

Davidian (actually, make that the whole of Burn My Eyes)  
Ten Ton Hammer (possibly the heaviest rif ever)  
Take My Scars
Down to None
The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears
Bulldozer
Imperium  

Yes I do like Machine Head a lot!


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 10, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> As an aside, ever try headbanging to Meshuggah?




http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6668271242366126796&q=Meshuggah


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Dont forget, Naren, Trust off Animosity is in Bb.



Yes. There are a few other songs in Bb as well (which I realized when I tried to figure out a bunch of Sevendust songs). But like 90% of them are in B. If I remember correctly, I think there was one in something really bizarre like G# (not sure on that, though).


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6668271242366126796&q=Meshuggah



That's kind of a bizarre video... quite entertaining, though.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> Yes. There are a few other songs in Bb as well (which I realized when I tried to figure out a bunch of Sevendust songs). But like 90% of them are in B. If I remember correctly, I think there was one in something really bizarre like G# (not sure on that, though).


My band covered Deadset and Trust and our singer was flat.  We kept giving him shit only to later find out that the song is Bb.  We had to tune down which was a pain in the ass. In order for it to sound right which our singer told us he wouldn't play the song unless we were in the right key. Oh well, the song rocks.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2005)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yes I do like Machine Head a lot!


Saw Machine Head open up for Crowbar and Morbid Angel July 1994 in Boston. They were great live but Morbid Angel was even better.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2005)

Shawn said:


> My band covered Deadset and Trust and our singer was flat.  We kept giving him shit only to later find out that the song is Bb.  We had to tune down which was a pain in the ass. In order for it to sound right which our singer told us he wouldn't play the song unless we were in the right key. Oh well, the song rocks.



A band I was in was going to cover "Waffle" (because the other guitarist/singer wanted to do it). And all of our songs for that band were in standard or drop D (I didn't have a 7 at that time). So, when I figured out the song, I thought "This is gonna be crazy if I have to tune all the way down to drop B." So I just transcribed it to standard and used a really weird distortion. It didn't sound NEARLY as good as the original, but it sounded pretty good for a drop B song played in standard.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6668271242366126796&q=Meshuggah


Hey, Roland, that was very cool! Thanks


----------



## Chris D (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, cheers for that vid link...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> A band I was in was going to cover "Waffle" (because the other guitarist/singer wanted to do it). And all of our songs for that band were in standard or drop D (I didn't have a 7 at that time). So, when I figured out the song, I thought "This is gonna be crazy if I have to tune all the way down to drop B." So I just transcribed it to standard and used a really weird distortion. It didn't sound NEARLY as good as the original, but it sounded pretty good for a drop B song played in standard.


Waffle is a great tune. I love Denial the best off Home. 

You know, Sevendust has alot of cool guitar shit. They're probably up there for me in the top 10 bands that I like.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6668271242366126796&q=Meshuggah


Heavy! ^ 

Hey, thanks for posting that vid. That was awesome.


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Waffle is a great tune. I love Denial the best off Home.
> 
> You know, Sevendust has alot of cool guitar shit. They're probably up there for me in the top 10 bands that I like.



Denial used to be my favorite off Home, but now Headtrip is. That song is so awesome.

I can't understand why Vince put "Sevendust" in the same category as Korn and Limp Bizkit. Sevendust has A LOT of VERY cool "guitar shit." And they've got solos too. Think of the AWESOME solo at the end of black. If you think Sevendust sounds anything like Korn or Limp Bizkit (no sevens, no rap, no stupid lyrics, with solos, with lots of skill and texture), then you should listen to Denial, Headtrip, Black, Shine, or any of those songs and your mind will completely change. I've always thought that Sevendust had one of the coolest combination of 2 guitars, where both guitars are almost always playing different stuff.

I think Vince has probably never even heard Sevendust before...

(You've got me bitter, Vince. I could take the Nirvana jabs, but the Sevendust thing is going too far... :goes into a corner and cries: )


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw a few music videos for seven dust, and i just couldnt get into it, for what thats worth. I'll add another badass riff:
Death - Spirit Crusher -verse riff.


----------



## Regor (Nov 11, 2005)

Naren said:


> Sevendust has A LOT of VERY cool "guitar shit."




Correction, HAD a lot of cool guitar shit. I loved their first album... little disappointed in the 2nd album... didn't get anything after that... didn't like what I heard.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 11, 2005)

Naren said:


> Think of the AWESOME solo at the end of black.


Oh yes! I love that solo. Black is one of my favourite Sevendust songs, but Animosity is my favourite ablum. I haven't heard the new album yet, but I've got to get it. I hope it's better than Seasons. That was a big steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> Correction, HAD a lot of cool guitar shit. I loved their first album... little disappointed in the 2nd album... didn't get anything after that... didn't like what I heard.



Well, that's a difference in opinion. I think their second album was their best. I'd rank their albums in this order. Best: Home (second album) 2nd: Sevendust (first album), 3rd: Animosity (third album), fourth: Seasons (fourth album).

Seasons is an "okay" album. I wouldn't call it a "steaming pile of shit", but it's not nearly as good as Home, Animosity, or Sevendust. I haven't heard the new album, but I can't imagine it's as good as Home, Sevendust, or Animosity.

I would agree that they HAD a lot of cool guitar shit in the sense that Clint Lowery recently quit the band...


----------



## Drew (Nov 11, 2005)

"My Ruin" is possibly the greatest thing to come from the "nu metal" movement, bar none. That song fucking OWNS, the riffs, the vocals, the dynamic range... That, to me, is the most fully actualized track on their debut.

-D


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Drew said:


> "My Ruin" is possibly the greatest thing to come from the "nu metal" movement, bar none. That song fucking OWNS, the riffs, the vocals, the dynamic range... That, to me, is the most fully actualized track on their debut.
> 
> -D



Pretty amazing song... I've never considered Sevendust "nu metal", but they oftentimes get lumped in there. They're definitely not metalcore, speed metal, or whatever, but nu metal doesn't seem to fit at all to me... I mean, listen to a song like "Black" and I can't even imagine how you could call that "nu metal" except for the fact that it was metal and it was new.

Well, anyway, I think I've shown how much a fan I am of Sevendust (at least Sevendust before Seasons, which I still think is an "okay" album) too much today... better back down...


----------



## Drew (Nov 11, 2005)

Call it modern metal, then. They're nu-metal the way Godsmack is, not the way Limp Bizkit is - slightly more jarring, chunky guitars, strong sense of groove, and deeper, post alt rock vocals. 

See, this is why I don't get worked up on genres.


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2005)

Drew said:


> See, this is why I don't get worked up on genres.



Yeah, "modern metal" is a good term. I "get worked up on genres" in this case because "nu metal" has a very negative name and reputation attached to it. Even though bands should be looked at individually, somebody says "Well, nu metal bands like Sevendust" and some people respond with "What...? They're nu metal...? Then they suck." 

And stuff... yeh... do ya dig? uh huh. yeaah.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> Correction, HAD a lot of cool guitar shit. I loved their first album... little disappointed in the 2nd album... didn't get anything after that... didn't like what I heard.


To each his own. I thought after their first debut, they kept getting better.
Animosity is my favorite album by Sevendust.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2005)

Drew said:


> "My Ruin" is possibly the greatest thing to come from the "nu metal" movement, bar none. That song fucking OWNS, the riffs, the vocals, the dynamic range... That, to me, is the most fully actualized track on their debut.
> 
> -D


 GREAT tune! Good call.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out the Wikipedia entry on nu-metal. It sorta clears things up, and illuminates foggy ideas about this genre. Which can admittedly be confusing, even to long-time metalheads like me (although Haterbreeder and Toshiro seem to be the metal genre masters  )

With those definitions, Sevendust seems like at the least, a partially nu-metal band. Although, they aren't named on the *AUTHORITATIVE* Wikidpedia Nu-metal band list  Interestingly, they're described as Groove Metal (Pantera, White Zombie, Machine Head) and I can sorta see that. Also described as alternative metal, which seems pretty fitting. I guess they could be described safely, but maybe not perfectly, in terms of any of these sub-genres.

They also have a pretty good description on something called post-grunge (found when looking up metalcore). Bands cited- Creed, Nickleback, 3 Doors Down (although 3DD sound like post-grunge with a touch of southern/classic rock). I found that pretty informative, and it made sense in light of those bands' styles.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 12, 2005)

I eat, drink, crap, sleep, breathe, and piss metal. ;p 

THat said, 
Here's another riff:
All of the ones from Lunatic Of God's Creation & Dead By Dawn from Deicide.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 14, 2005)

Leige Of Inveracity and the rest of Effigy Of The Forgotten by Suffocation is filled with one of the best metal riffs ever.


----------



## Sentient (Nov 15, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6668271242366126796&q=Meshuggah


Holy crap, that's some seriously excellent stuff there.  That has to be one of the coolest metal videos I've ever seen. Very cool concept and perfectly done.  

This has been a great thread. I don't really have anything to add that hasn't already been said, but I've been takin' notes on the ones I've never heard of, and uppin' the horns to the ones I agreed with.


----------



## Naren (Nov 15, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> With those definitions, Sevendust seems like at the least, a partially nu-metal band. Although, they aren't named on the *AUTHORITATIVE* Wikidpedia Nu-metal band list  Interestingly, they're described as Groove Metal (Pantera, White Zombie, Machine Head) and I can sorta see that. Also described as alternative metal, which seems pretty fitting. I guess they could be described safely, but maybe not perfectly, in terms of any of these sub-genres.



I can definitely see "groove metal." Ever since I bought their first album, I found that I couldn't help but bang my head or "groove" to their music when listening to it. I found that even more strongly with their second album, "Home." Although, really, just about every one of their songs has that kind of "groove" in a very heavy massive metal rockin' crazy sense (of doom). No matter how hard I try not to bang my head when listening to their stuff, I inevitably just do it. The first band I also ever banged my head to, by the way (at the age of 14).


----------



## Shawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Naren said:


> I can definitely see "groove metal." Ever since I bought their first album, I found that I couldn't help but bang my head or "groove" to their music when listening to it. I found that even more strongly with their second album, "Home." Although, really, just about every one of their songs has that kind of "groove" in a very heavy massive metal rockin' crazy sense (of doom). No matter how hard I try not to bang my head when listening to their stuff, I inevitably just do it. The first band I also ever banged my head to, by the way (at the age of 14).


I've always described Sevendust as being "Heavy". That is all.


----------



## Naren (Nov 15, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I've always described Sevendust as being "Heavy". That is all.



I always described them as "awesome", then proceeded to whip out my Sevendust CDs, DVD, open up the MP3 player on my computer, or take out my iPod. 

As a side note, one of my favorite bands doesn't really fit into any category, but I have the genre on my computer listed as "punk" (because it's the closest I could think) and my friend saw that saying "how dare you put 'punk' down for them?" So I asked him, "what'd you put?" And he said "They're in a category of their own. I'd just write down their name under the genre list."

But if I did that, I'd have over 100 genres and browsing by genre would become quite a pain.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 16, 2005)

Naren said:


> I always described them as "awesome", then proceeded to whip out my Sevendust CDs, DVD, open up the MP3 player on my computer, or take out my iPod.
> 
> As a side note, one of my favorite bands doesn't really fit into any category, but I have the genre on my computer listed as "punk" (because it's the closest I could think) and my friend saw that saying "how dare you put 'punk' down for them?" So I asked him, "what'd you put?" And he said "They're in a category of their own. I'd just write down their name under the genre list."
> 
> But if I did that, I'd have over 100 genres and browsing by genre would become quite a pain.


You know If I had to pick my favorite lick or riff by Sevendust, it would be "Deadset". That song is awesome.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen Sevendust about 5 times, always put on a great show


----------



## Naren (Nov 16, 2005)

7slinger said:


> I've seen Sevendust about 5 times, always put on a great show



Hell yeah. The Sevendust DVD is probably my favorite music DVD I have. The Live And Loud section is the best on that DVD. Most of my friends who have seen them live agree that they are one of the best live bands (don't know how they are now). It's kind of funny that they toured with Creed in like 1998. Heh.

As for Shawn, "Deadset" is an awesome song, but I gotta still say "Headtrip" is my favorite.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 16, 2005)

Naren said:


> Hell yeah. The Sevendust DVD is probably my favorite music DVD I have. The Live And Loud section is the best on that DVD. Most of my friends who have seen them live agree that they are one of the best live bands (don't know how they are now). It's kind of funny that they toured with Creed in like 1998. Heh.
> 
> As for Shawn, "Deadset" is an awesome song, but I gotta still say "Headtrip" is my favorite.


Haha, my band covered "Torn" by Creed. Great riff in the middle of that song.
I never went out and bought any Creed, but some of their stuff was alright.


----------



## ThreeSecondDoom (Dec 21, 2005)

Pantera - Regular People, Slaughtered
In Flames - December Flower
Anata - Entropy Within
Hypocrisy - Roswell 47, When the Candle Fades
Carcass - This Mortal Coil
Pig Destroyer - Trojan Whore
Immolation - Close to a World Below

Some of my favorite riffage, off the top of my head. \m/


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 24, 2005)

Shawn said:


> You know If I had to pick my favorite lick or riff by Sevendust, it would be "Deadset". That song is awesome.



"Bender" effing owns.


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> God, i wish i thought of that.



I say that about Mustaine's playing constantly.


----------



## that guy (Dec 24, 2005)

arch enemy-we will rise
anythig by zakk wylde (hes famous for some reason)
children of bodom-every toime i die


----------



## Shawn (Dec 25, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> "Bender" effing owns.


 So does Clint Lowery - too bad he's not in Sevendust anymore.


----------



## Naren (Dec 25, 2005)

Shawn said:


> So does Clint Lowery - too bad he's not in Sevendust anymore.



I know... Now I'm depressed...


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lemme add a few

Megadeth-Symphony of Destrucion
Dio-Holy Diver


----------



## the_bey0nd (Jan 30, 2006)

Dragonforce - Fury of the Storm or Through the Fire and The Flames
shit, its even a sevenstring.
Herman Li is the man!


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry if I repeat a few that have already been said


Pantera - "Cemetary Gates" "Cowboys from Hell" "Walk" 
Ozzy - "Crazy Train"
Metallica - "One" "Enter Sandman" "Master of Puppets" "


For some reason I am having a hard time thinking of more. I always improv metal riffs. Just palm mute alot, pulling off the palm mute for accents, throw in an occasional artificial harmonic with some vibrato. Oh yea, and make sure it's fast. :


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to revive an old post ... but it's a good one.

For the sheer metal of it ...

"March Of The S.O.D." by S.O.D.
S.O.D. =


----------

